# Self Built Melamine 4x2x2 Update



## Jacknifejimmy (Aug 28, 2012)

Just thought I'd post up the finished product from this thread! http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/self-built-melamine-4x2x2-191295/


Love that I have somewhere for my cow skull now. Gonna put in a few branches for climbing/perching in a day or two as well.


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Aug 31, 2012)

Looks great!  Good job.


----------



## Stuart (Aug 31, 2012)

Very nice mate, very nive indeed. How hard was it to get together?


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 31, 2012)

Looks excellent Jkb, but what you might like to do, if the other cage is going to stay on top, is cut a branch nice and square at the ends, exactly the inside height of the new enclosure, to prevent the top sagging due to the extra weight. It will happen over time if you don't take steps to stop it.

Jamie


----------



## JrFear (Aug 31, 2012)

looks good mate! looks just like the ones i build! where is your thermo?


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Sep 2, 2012)

JrFear said:


> looks good mate! looks just like the ones i build! where is your thermo?



Thermo is the blue thing top left corner in the last pic.


----------



## leamos (Sep 2, 2012)

Love the cow skull, not a fan of the red lights thou, but i suppose that's just my personal preference for CHE and fluros, nice job on the build too.I gotta be honest i'm jealous, I was too lazy to build my latest enclosure, that and when I did the maths on material costs I would have only been about $50 better off


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Sep 5, 2012)

The top cage is a temp. one, a second one of these is being built to be placed somewhere else for the snake in the top one.

What materials were you going to use leamos? Because this build (minus thermo,) came out at well under half the price to buy an identical enclosure retail...


----------

